# Puppy not eating much



## Elvis (Sep 19, 2013)

Some puppies aren't treat motivated right away. They're pickier. But Cooper isn't eating enough. And not interested in treats either. Going to a new home is very stressful, but I think it's time to take him to the vet and talk about this with your vet.


----------



## Cooper'sMom2013 (Sep 14, 2013)

Elvis said:


> Some puppies aren't treat motivated right away. They're pickier. But Cooper isn't eating enough. And not interested in treats either. Going to a new home is very stressful, but I think it's time to take him to the vet and talk about this with your vet.


He's acting totally happy and healthy otherwise. Peeing and pooping what seems like a whole lot. I will give the vet a call.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

3/4 of a cup sounds about right as far as the amount goes. If he is pooping a fair amount and it is nice solid poop for the most part, he is probably eating enough at this point.

Remember you don't want a fat puppy  If he seems too thin to you (you can easily see his ribs and feel the indentation between each rib), you might try softening his food. Sometimes dry food can hurt their teeth and gums.

What was the breeder feeding? Did he or she say how much to feed him? It is always a bit of a guessing game at first. I tell my puppy people how much I am feeding the litter and divide that by the number of puppies in the litter. That is a starting point. Then, if they start to get chunky, they can cut back or if they seem a little thin, they can add a bit more.

I assume he has already been seen by the vet once?


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Tahnee GR said:


> 3/4 of a cup sounds about right as far as the amount goes. If he is pooping a fair amount and it is nice solid poop for the most part, he is probably eating enough at this point.
> 
> Remember you don't want a fat puppy  If he seems too thin to you (you can easily see his ribs and feel the indentation between each rib), you might try softening his food. Sometimes dry food can hurt their teeth and gums.
> 
> ...


I concur. Bear was eating 3/4 cup a day split into three meals at 9 weeks.


----------



## Cooper'sMom2013 (Sep 14, 2013)

Tahnee GR said:


> 3/4 of a cup sounds about right as far as the amount goes. If he is pooping a fair amount and it is nice solid poop for the most part, he is probably eating enough at this point.
> 
> Remember you don't want a fat puppy  If he seems too thin to you (you can easily see his ribs and feel the indentation between each rib), you might try softening his food. Sometimes dry food can hurt their teeth and gums.
> 
> ...


He's given 1/2c at each meal (3) and eats half of that. He's eating the Pro plan better than the food the breeder had him on and his poop is totally normal. I've tried wetting it, no difference. 
He was at the vet Monday and weighed 6lbs. (turned 8weeks Wednesday)
Hopefully he'll start showing some interest in treats or is going to make training interesting .


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Hmm, he is small for 8 weeks. Has he been checked for parasites-worms, coccidia, giardia, etc.? I have seen coccidia make for some small puppies, and often that is the only outward sign. If they have had coccidia and been successfully treated for it, they usually start gaining weight at a good pace.

At only 6 pounds, 3/4 of a cup is probably the right amount for him but that plus his size bugs me. How is his activity level?


----------



## Cooper'sMom2013 (Sep 14, 2013)

Tahnee GR said:


> Hmm, he is small for 8 weeks. Has he been checked for parasites-worms, coccidia, giardia, etc.? I have seen coccidia make for some small puppies, and often that is the only outward sign. If they have had coccidia and been successfully treated for it, they usually start gaining weight at a good pace.



We're taking in a stool sample next week. He's comparable size to his litter mates, which I suppose doesn't mean much since they could all have the same issues. The vet didn't say anything about his weight other then that he'll probably gain 1lb a week.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

If the littermates are also small, my guess would be either they are just very small puppies or something like coccidia. My first experience with coccidia was with a litter of puppies that I assumed were about 2 weeks old, based on their size. When they woke up and began walking and barking, my mentor and I almost fell over  Turns out they had coccidia and once treated, began to gain weight and get bigger.

Coccidia can be hard to diagnose, especially if is a mild case and stools are normal. If they are just small but gaining weight and growing steadily with normal poops and pees and activity level, I wouldn't stress about it too much.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

6 lbs does seem small for an 8 week old puppy. Bear was 13.4 lbs at 9 weeks. That might explain why he is eating around 3/4 cup of food a day. Does he eat more if you try something else? Like small pieces of boiled chicken and white rice? 

Bear wasn't food motivated until around 3 months old. Before than he would just ignore me if I had a treat. He has sense discovered food is AWESOME! Maybe yours will do something similar. 

If he hasn't been wormed, I would consider doing it just to be safe. Sometimes parasites won't show up in the fecal float.


----------



## Cooper'sMom2013 (Sep 14, 2013)

He was wormed on the 4th. I'm going to take him in for a weight check on Monday for my own peace of mind. I'll probably just take the stool sample in then instead of Friday when he goes for his vaccines.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Regular worming generally won't take care of something like coccidia, and some worms require stronger wormers than others and can be difficult to get rid of, like hooks and whips.

But, if he is gaining steadily and has a good activity level, that is good.

Did the breeder say if the puppies had worms while she had them? Rounds are very common, the others less so.


----------



## Cooper'sMom2013 (Sep 14, 2013)

Well Mr. Picky found a kitty turd tonight and gobbled it down before we could stop him. Blech! Nasty and irritating since he won't eat the expensive treats we bought him!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Kitty poop=doggy crack


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

Tahnee GR said:


> Kitty poop=doggy crack


Bwhahahahahahaha!!!' 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cooper'sMom2013 (Sep 14, 2013)

Update: we found a treat that he likes! We got a little roll of the duck flavored natural balance. Now he's learning how to sit and come. Yay!
Of course my dachshund is happy because he gets to eat the treats Cooper didn't like.


----------



## Cooper'sMom2013 (Sep 14, 2013)

He had weight check today at the vet. 6.5 lbs  We will get the stool sample results tomorrow. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Wow, I really would have expected him to gain more than .5 pound. What does the vet think? Are they going to check for other parasites as well as worms, like coccidia and giardia? What does the breeder say?

Sometimes, even if the stool does not show coccidia, vets will treat for it anyway because it is so hard to find in the stool.

Has he had any bloodwork done? Is it normal? This is way out of left field, especially if the rest of the litter is also small, but has the vet considered the possibility of something like a liver shunt?


----------



## Cooper'sMom2013 (Sep 14, 2013)

We didn't see the vet today, just dropped off the stool sample and weighed him. We have an appointment for Friday. The breeder is puzzled as well and the girl she kept weighs 9lbs now. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Fingers crossed for Friday. Maybe he will gain more weight between now and Friday.


----------



## Cooper'sMom2013 (Sep 14, 2013)

Tahnee GR said:


> Fingers crossed for Friday. Maybe he will gain more weight between now and Friday.


Thanks! I hope so too. Should we try free feeding him at this point out would that do more harm than good?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cooper'sMom2013 (Sep 14, 2013)

Cooper tested positive for Giardia and roundworms. Starting meds today. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

Cooper'sMom2013 said:


> Cooper tested positive for Giardia and roundworms. Starting meds today.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Oh no. We'll glad you found the culprit and it's getting resolved so he can be healthy and start gaining weight back. Hugs. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Well at least you found out what was going on. I'll bet once he gets treated he'll put on weight quick!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Great news-once treated, he should really start to gain weight and get his appetite back. Giardia can be difficult to get rid of but knowing he has it is half the battle.

Keep us posted on little man's progress


----------



## Cooper'sMom2013 (Sep 14, 2013)

Should we ask for meds for our other pets? We have a 2.5yo Dachshund and a 5mo old kitten. I have a call in to the vet to ask this but you all are a treasure trove of knowledge! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

